# Esther - looking for a good (devotional) commentary



## Eoghan (Oct 21, 2010)

What are the best commentaries drawing out the meaning and application of this book?


----------



## Poimen (Oct 21, 2010)

Amazon.com: Esther And Ruth (Reformed Expository Commentary) (9780875527833): Iain M. Duguid: Books


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## greenbaggins (Oct 21, 2010)

I have read Duguid, and he is indispensable. I would also recommend Karen Jobes (in the NIVAC series) and Joyce Baldwin (in the Tyndale OT series, which has now been replaced by Reid's commentary, so you'll have to find Baldwin second-hand).


----------



## Jack K (Oct 21, 2010)

Same here on Duguid's commentary. I've found it very helpful. Worth the price and the time spent reading, for sure.


----------



## Eoghan (Oct 22, 2010)

Jack K said:


> ...Worth the price ...


You are scaring me Jack. We are just about to buy the wife a new car and I hope it does not come down to a choice of either or 

Does it come in paperback, kindle edition?


----------



## Jack K (Oct 22, 2010)

Eoghan said:


> Jack K said:
> 
> 
> > ...Worth the price ...
> ...


 
Didn't mean to scare you. It's not a big book at all. Mine is hardcover and I suspect that's all there is, but it won't be priced much higher than the typical paperback. I just found it listing for $12 US on Amazon. I imagine you could find something comparable. P&R is the publisher.


----------



## Eoghan (Oct 25, 2010)

Just over £12 here - what happened to the exchange rate?


----------

